# Low Sodium...yeah, I know...read it anyway....



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2014)

Friends,

A dear friend just had a very serious heart-attack...that was also very expensive. Now he's got to change some habits if he wants to see 50....but *** is the point of that if he can't enjoy life? One of the things he enjoys most is food...so I'm looking for ways to help him keep enjoying food despite a need to cut back rather severely on the sodium.

I'm not looking for recipes, the interwebs are full of those, I'm looking for concepts, techniques, etc. that you may know about...esp the pros who sometimes have to deal with this in the BOH...but also any of you homecooks who are in a similar situation.

I'd appreciate any pointers, articles, books, etc. that you can share. 

TIA!
Z


----------



## gic (Jun 21, 2014)

This hi tech lo sodium salt isn't bad https://nuteksalt.com/our-salt. I've tried it and it really is very close to regular salt in taste in adding to stuff, haven't cooked with it though just sprinkled it. Many supermarkets have it


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 21, 2014)

Msg has 1/3 the sodium of salt, umami that ****


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2014)

ramenlegend said:


> Msg has 1/3 the sodium of salt, umami that ****



Interesting point ramenlegend. You have any sources comparing health benefits/risks of the two?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2014)

ramenlegend said:


> Msg has 1/3 the sodium of salt, umami that ****



This sort of thing was my first thought...I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 21, 2014)

FWIW, Z, I found this on salt substitutes:

"If you have kidney problems or are on medication for your heart, kidneys or liver, it is best to check with your physician before using salt substitutes in place of sodium. Otherwise a salt substitute containing potassium chloride is an acceptable alternative in moderation, if you do not have kidney problems and have checked with your physician to be sure it will not interact with any of your medications."

Penzey's has some salt free spice mixtures that may be worth trying to duplicate.

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/c-Salt_Free.html


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 21, 2014)

Try some straight sumac. I find that I reduce salt when I use more sumac, and even though it doesn't have the strength/finish of salt, the bitter/tanginess hits some of the same salty buttons in my mouth. Just get a small portion at Penzy's, dip the finger and try. I think he will be surprised. 

Other than that, going the Arab route with spice mixes like zahtar and ras el hanout might be options, I don't find them as good of a substitute as plain sumac, but they are nice mixtures that can stand on their own with little to no salt. 

k.


----------



## panda (Jun 22, 2014)

msg + ground dried papaya.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 25, 2014)

my friend has a bad heart. he is almost sodium free. as in ZERO.

he has learned more about spices in the last few years than ever before. he seasons everything with copious amounts of spices. hope your buddy feels better..if he was here, he will tell you buddy one thing..your body and tastebuds will adjust quickly. he wont miss the saltiness of food. (similar to sugar, i guess)

i am going to cut way the heck back as well. i have hypertension. i run or ride a bike HARD everyday. lost a bunch of weight, but it stays elevated. i think it is my angry inner self


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my friend has a bad heart. he is almost sodium free. as in ZERO.
> 
> he has learned more about spices in the last few years than ever before. he seasons everything with copious amounts of spices. hope your buddy feels better..if he was here, he will tell you buddy one thing..your body and tastebuds will adjust quickly. he wont miss the saltiness of food. (similar to sugar, i guess)
> 
> i am going to cut way the heck back as well. i have hypertension. i run or ride a bike HARD everyday. lost a bunch of weight, but it stays elevated. i think it is my angry inner self



Yes! This is why I love Asian food so much but their problem is oil and frying...everything in moderation, even moderation.


----------

